# PuritanBoard Katrina Relief



## fredtgreco (Sep 3, 2005)

It has been remarked many times on the PuritanBoard that we are like a community. That is true in many respects, and we have especially seen it in the concerns expressed on the Board for those who were affected by Katrina. I also imagine that if many of you are like me, you are feeling a bit overwhelmed by the task of relief in the Gulf Coast regions of Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama. It is a daunting task, and can be disheartening as to where to begin and "make a difference."

As a result, the PuritanBoard has decided to make an opportunity available for members (or even visitors) to give tangible help to people affected by the storm in a way that we can see the results of our help. There are more than a few regular known members who have been placed by God's Providence in the hurricane region at this time. They include:


Pastor Lawrence Underwood in Mobile, AL
Pastor Kevin Carroll in Mize, MS
Michael Butterfield in Pickins, MS
Tim Smith in Baton Rouge, LA

*None of the individuals above have asked the Board or me personally for assistance, but I believe all could use our help.* There are very likely others on the Board as well who are in need of help - if so, they should email me privately off-list and give me a short account of their circumstances and their church affiliation.

I know that Lawrence will be busy with his home and church from the damage caused. Kevin's town is still without power or gasoline, and may be for the foreseeable future. Michael just moved down to Pickens for seminary, and at the very least has lost food due to the electricity failing. There are likely to be other RTS seminary students who could use assistance (Jacob, Patrick, Andrew and others). If you would like to help, here is what you can do:

I have set up a fund at with my church (Tchula PCA) to receive donations for assistance. I will personally oversee the distribution of funds, in connection with and under the oversight of the Tchula Session and Diaconate. If you would like to make a (tax-deductible) donation, you may send a check directly to me, PAYABLE to Tchula Presbyterian Church. In this way, the funds will get to those who need it quickly, but there will be clear accountability. Checks should be sent to:

[align=center]Tchula Presbyterian Church Katrina Relief Fund
c/o Fred Greco
139 Murial Street
Clinton, MS 39056.[/align]

You could also send checks directly to the church at:


[align=center]Tchula PCA
PO Box 937
Tchula, MS 39169[/align]

Still another alternative would be to send checks to Rev. Phillip Way at Maranatha Church. We are currently working on a way to send funds via paypal. Please *DO NOT* send cash - as it is possible to be lost, and is much more difficult to keep track of. I do not, REPEAT, do not want any possibility of appearance of evil or personal gain in any of this. That is why I am going to such lengths to maintain accountability.

It is my hope that life will not "return to normal" in the Gulf region, but that these events will provide an opportunity for the gospel such that God would send revival.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 3, 2005)

Bump


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 3, 2005)

If everyone gave $100, we could collectively give $100,000 with everyone on the board.


----------



## pastorway (Sep 3, 2005)

If you would like to donate through our church, make your check or money order payable to Maranatha Community Church and send it to us at:

[align=center]Maranatha Community Church 
Katrina Relief Fund
PO Box 83
Round Rock, Texas 78680-0083[/align]

Our church will coordinate the distribution of funds directly with Fred and his church.

For His Glory Alone,
Phillip


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> We are currently working on a way to send funds via paypal.



Fred, 
Please advise if and when the Paypal option is available. I wonder also if you could get them to waive their fees or possibly donate their fees? Just a thought.


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 8, 2005)

There may be problems with PayPal. It appears that they are locking Katrina aid accounts.

PayPal Freezes Katrina Aid


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 8, 2005)

Disappointing about Paypal.
If I have posted this before or someone else has, pardon the double posting. The PCA Historical center is maintaining an information page on PCA churches affected by the hurricane at:
http://www.pcahistory.org/churches/katrina.html
Also, the PCA´s Mission to North American has a site taking donations at http://www.pca-mna.org/ 
The first link does not appear to work but the donation link works.
The Orthodox Presbyterian church had many families in New Orleans lose everything. They give a report here http://www.opc.org/katrina.html


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2005)

Here is a report from one Texas OPC congregation.


> --- In [email protected], "Phil Hodson" <[email protected]>
> wrote:
> Dear Brethren in the Lord Jesus Christ,
> 
> ...


----------



## rgrove (Sep 9, 2005)

Interesting about PayPal. I gave to a church through PayPal yesterday. Wonder if there's a problem? Gave to another one via the Alpha and Omega ministries website a few days ago. Hope the money is getting to them.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who participated in the Relief Fund. I am am closing down this thread so that the church can make final distribution of the funds.


----------

